# Auto auctions



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Has anybody ever bought a car at one? If so, how was your experience, and do you think the savings is worth the risk?


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I bought two cop cars at government auctions. One was a RCMP interceptor from the Feds and the other from the OPP (Ontario Provincial Police). Great deals, great price, great vehicles...

Would I buy from a private auction? No. Usually they're "as-is" and they could be rebuilt wrecks.

To buy at a dealer auction here, you need a dealer's license.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

I absolutely believe you that a private auction is far more iffy. Cool getting a Mountie vehicle.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Miss G., try to bid on former Mayor Ed Koch's car. When you hit the horn, it goes "How am I doing?" Bon chance.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Miss G., try to bid on former Mayor Ed Koch's car. When you hit the horn, it goes "How am I doing?" Bon chance.


Fuhgedaboutdit, DrG. I need a newer car.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Dinkins Dodge or the Rudy G. BMG???


----------



## roopamapco (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re : Auto auctions*

Buying a used car this way can be the riskiest method because your usual legal rights may not apply if the seller issues a disclaimer, such as the term 'sold as seen'. The auctioneers are allowed by law to alter the conditions of sale, usually doing this by taking away buyers' rights under the Sale of Goods Act.
------------------
Roopa

Car Auctions


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

kps said:


> I bought two cop cars at government auctions. One was a RCMP interceptor from the Feds and the other from the OPP (Ontario Provincial Police). Great deals, great price, great vehicles...


I too bought a used RCMP cruiser at an auction back in the 70s. I would never hesitate to buy one again. Best and fastest ride I ever had. They drive 'em hard, but service them well and they keep them in tune. They always have special suspension and engines not available to the general public.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

My next door neighbor bought a Harley from the U.S. from an online auction. Turned out it was a special edition used by Harley Davidson as a demo. It traveled the U.S.and was low mileage. Not only saved $8000.00 but also didn't have to go on an 8 month waiting list here in St. John's.
Just sayin... you never know what might turn up.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

SINC said:


> I too bought a used RCMP cruiser at an auction back in the 70s. I would never hesitate to buy one again. Best and fastest ride I ever had. They drive 'em hard, but service them well and they keep them in tune. They always have special suspension and engines not available to the general public.


A lot of taxi companies in Atlantic Canada buy those cars.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

SINC said:


> I too bought a used RCMP cruiser at an auction back in the 70s. I would never hesitate to buy one again. Best and fastest ride I ever had. They drive 'em hard, but service them well and they keep them in tune. They always have special suspension and engines not available to the general public.


SINC, it was my favourite. A silver 1977 Gran Fury, 440 engine, dual exhaust, took regular *leaded* gas. Didn't have to paint it or anything. All for $1000 in 1981.


----------

